# Pot Milk



## 420nugglet (Feb 28, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows the thc extraction temperature so i can make pot milk. is this possible?


----------



## AnonymousGrower (Feb 28, 2010)

420nugglet said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows the thc extraction temperature so i can make pot milk. is this possible?


If I were you I would put your milk (whole milk) into a pot and simmer just under a boil, maybe a really light boil. Add in the bud, and keep it going like this for about 5 hours. Make sure you stir the milk pretty much constantly otherwise it will create a thin film of nasty shit on the top which you don't want. After that turn off the burners and continue to stir the milk until it is totally cooled off, or room temperature. You could even run cool water around the pot inside of the sink or something to speed up the cooling process. Anyways, make sure you are always stiring to avoid that film over the milk. After its room temp about, strain all the weed out with cheese cloth or whatever you have and then stick that shit in the fridge.

Enjoy your chocolate milk!


----------



## 420nugglet (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks alot man


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Mar 1, 2010)

i don't think this will work.
milk has a relatively low fat content.
it does not respond well to temps over about 180f.
i would use keif instead of anything that has too much plant material.
i would abbreviate the heating time to less than one hour and i would monitor the heat to see it does not exceed 180f.
otherwise you will almost certainly be wasting your herbs.


----------



## 420nugglet (Mar 1, 2010)

do you happen to know how hot the milk would have to be to be able to extract the THC.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Mar 1, 2010)

it will happen at room temp. heat just speeds up the process.
milk changes it's molecular structure at about 145f. it gets sweeter.
it will scald between 150-180. 
after 140f microbial growth is halted.
so my ultimate advice (and request) is this: experiment with different temps and times (if you have the material to do so) and let us know what works.
also, you may have better luck with half and half because of the higher fat content.


----------



## herbose (Mar 1, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> it will happen at room temp. heat just speeds up the process.
> milk changes it's molecular structure at about 145f. it gets sweeter.
> it will scald between 150-180.
> after 140f microbial growth is halted.
> ...


I was thinking something along those lines, extract the thc in half and half, possibly in a double boiler to better control the temperature. Afterwards mix the half and half with skim milk to get the whole milk proportions right. I think you might get more milk taste and less cannabis taste this way.
What were you planning to do with cannamilk? Drink it straight or flavor it?


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Mar 1, 2010)

herbose said:


> I was thinking something along those lines, extract the thc in half and half, possibly in a double boiler to better control the temperature. Afterwards mix the half and half with skim milk to get the whole milk proportions right. I think you might get more milk taste and less cannabis taste this way.
> What were you planning to do with cannamilk? Drink it straight or flavor it?


i think it could be a fantastic irish coffee ingredient.


----------



## herbose (Mar 1, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> i think it could be a fantastic irish coffee ingredient.


Oh man that sounds good.

Yes it would! In that case you might want to use heavy whipping crean, forget about the skim milk part and make whipped cream. 


Too bad I'm on the wagon!


----------



## 420nugglet (Mar 3, 2010)

will try with half and half first i think. i am planning on making some fresh pot cheese, after i had extracted the thc into the milk.


----------



## herbose (Mar 3, 2010)

420nugglet said:


> will try with half and half first i think. i am planning on making some fresh pot cheese, after i had extracted the thc into the milk.


Cannacheese......that's an original idea. Hope it works out.


----------



## Block (Apr 4, 2010)

just make cannabutter and add it to your milk jug? and close lid and shake. bam you have you cannamilk 


EDIT: if that doesn't work then, bring you milk to a boil, as soon as it starts bubbling, turn heat off, add your cannabutter, and let it cool down. be sure to stir. after a few mins, put in a container and refrigerate.

the heat will melt the butter into the milk which mixes and the molecules of milk and butter(cannabutter) join together.


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 4, 2010)

now i'm hungry


----------



## ommpCaregiver (Apr 7, 2010)

pot milk is traditionally called Bhang (from india; and is part of the reason I am in this part of the forum today..).

For a modern way to make bhang use a home espresso maker steam wand and thermometer. whole milk works, but heavy whipping cream is the best (if you can tolerate the sound of aerating thick whipping cream, yeah its louder than usual...), spin the milky ganga mixture with hot air pressure until milk get to 160 (it will rise a few more degrees and starts to change flavor at around 175 - yeah I was a barista at fancy coffee shops for a while). 

now add espresso and chocolate and waste time on internet for hours..

So on to my questions about saturated fats (and mono and polyunsaturated fats). I have heard that some types of natural fats absorb in the small intestine which occurs in minutes (this is where stomach initially passes into), while on the other hand most fatty acids are broken down and absorbed in the large/lower intestine. Butter absorbs in large/lower intestine which takes longer and is the reason that budder takes a few hours before you start feeling the effects (and why the effects last longer, the fatty acids that the thc bonded to are available for absorption by the body for longer periods of time). The Question: Which fatty acids are absorbed quickly by the small/upper intestine? and what are available sources of these fatty acids?

and below is my (fiancé's) recipe for knock out fudge.


----------



## ommpCaregiver (Apr 7, 2010)

Knock out fudge: heavy whipping cream, and a little prep work..

Prep Work:
First you need hash. and not upper screen/food grade, but some good bubble is a must, anything from 25(bottom bag) to 76(large trichs) on the "bubblebag" scale.
Second you need radioactive butter or coconut oil. and not actually radioactive, but already made dank and cooled.

Ingredients:
3.5-7grams bubble hash (some say the 7ish gram batches are too much, so only if you have super tolerance to edibles, which a lot of us do..)
7oz marshmellow cream
1 cup sugar
2/3 cup heavy whipping cream
1/4 cup budder(or coconutOil)
1teaspoon vanilla 
1cup semi-sweet chocolate (dark chocolate works here too =)
2cups milk chocolate (can substitute part peanut butter chips here=)
Extras like chopped nuts or dried cherries are yummy..

So here is the key to this stony fudge: add marshmellow, sugar, cream, and budder into a pot. Break up hash into small little bits -> put small bit of hash in spoon (bigger the spoon more hash) and get a flame near it so it puffs up and almost starts to bubble -> dump it in pot with other ingredients and set meat to medium/lowish and keep heating batches of hash and dumping it in the mix, you want to get all the hash heated and in the mix early -> now stir the mix constantly and get it to a slow boil (it will get there quickly on medium/lowish heat), do this for 10 minutes. you want your hash to become one with the cream and budder and get activated, you will notice your mix getting darker as the hash absorbs. -> after 10 minutes remove from heat and add vanilla and chocolate chips, stir em in and they melt then add anything extra like cherries -> Once this is all mixed pour mixture into glass baking pan lined with wax paper and pop it in the fridge. -> Once there cool I like to cut them into small squares so an 8x8in pan makes about 40 pieces

And last don't underestimate the fudge, they will take a while to hit you but they will, don't eat 3 or 4 pieces because they are so tasty or you might become incapacitated (all depending on how much hash and how strong the coconut oil was). enjoy

note: also on my next batch I might mix heavy whipping cream and hash in double boiler (to 150ish) just to try to get the hash to break up into finer bits/paste and become one with the milky fats, then add this mix into pot with sugar and marshmellow to mix for 10 minutes.


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (Oct 18, 2010)

In my country we call milk extraction "Managua"! Milk works great for extraction even the 2%..Managua is made usually from wild cannabis or male plants.. its better if the plant matter is dry.. A helpful trick to less plant matter in the final product is to put the dried powdered plant matter in some filter i use my girlfriend stocking stash   it works great no coloration no falling apart..great mesh ! U need the milk below boiling point stirring it often. I use a large pot like 10 l pot i put 2 litre of milk and about 100 g leaf matter (u can use stems but i find them hard to powder). I cook till it get greenish... First it gets brownish.. It needs bout 2-5 hours.. The more u w8 the better the extraction.. I add no sugar.... cinnamon is nice to mix in .. vanilla too... A nice method of fast drying is 300 F in the oven
till crisp dry or till it starts to smell strong!


----------

